

How To Use the OED: An Introduction - wyclif
http://www.rci.rutgers.edu/~wcd/oedguide.htm

======
balding_n_tired
According to Evelyn Waugh, the truly elite (Ronald Knox was his example) refer
to the OED as "Murray's".

